# on the road!



## marieb (Mar 10, 2012)

im always in my car for work so need some ideas for simple meals/ packed lunches i can make in morning to take with me? im trying to lose fat!!!

i normally just have chicken breast and brown rice (not nice cold) or tuna salad etc i also take a protein drink a plum/nectarine etc..

any ideas its so boring!!!


----------

